# Tracks for sliding glass doors



## Shaggz (Jan 19, 2012)

I have tried searching but I can't seem to find anything on here. Just wondering if anybody in SA knows where you can get the tracks for sliding glass doors for an enclosure. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 19, 2012)

bunnings cowodry is the brand they come in 5mm and 6mm i think


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 19, 2012)

bunnings has it in 1.8m lengths $26. try plastic manufacturers aswell. pb plastics at lonsdale has it in white. and i thenk menzel plastics has it too


----------



## Virides (Jan 19, 2012)

We have a new track system that we manufacture which fixes all the problems with traditional plastic tracks - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements

It will automatically close the door once 90mm from the close position. It is smooth running and has a large litter trap for any sand/grit to be pushed into so you don't have to clean the track out as often.


----------

